# D&D Controller



## fugdabug (Jul 14, 2008)

puddleglum said:


> Have any of you had anything to do with D&D motor controllers? Are they any good? Does the company give good support? I was wondering about using a 48 volt one for a motorcycle?


I believe the D&D site has AllTrax controllers listed...
I don't think that D&D Systems makes the controllers they just pair the motors (up to a certain VDC) with the AllTrax controllers. I have a D&D Systems ES31B 72-144VDC motor, but they don't list a controller for anything over a 96VDC unit (might be 72VDC... haven't been there for a while...) I just today took delivery on a Curtis 1231C-8601 Controller for it...
BUT an AllTrax AXE is what I have for my D&D ES-80A 24-48VDC motor, nice little unit! D&D Systems is reliable from my experience.


----------

